# Not sure what to think...?



## Aquarius.00 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey guys! My boyfriend and I have been together for six and a half years. We have always had a great relationship, and a really close friendship. He is very sweet and we have always been able to have amazing conversations... that's what I love the most. Well anyways, despite our good relationship, him and I have always been very short tempered (especially me) but the other night, we got into a conversation, and I can not stand being interrupted and for some reason I get interrupted a lot... and when I do, I tend to snap. Well he interrupted me and wouldn't stop talking and I got mad and took the cap off the bottle of milk I was drinking and threw it at him and told him to let me finish... while the cap came at him, he turned to the side to avoid it and right then he snapped too and threw his lighter (which was in his right hand) as hard as he can towards to the wall... well with our luck, he actually hit me right on the forehead. It actually didn't really hurt that bad, but it cut me in two spots. He immediately ran over to me and hugged me and cleaned me up and apologized for it all. He then explained that he didn't meant to hit me and that he meant to hit the wall. I have always had anxiety so I then started assuming he meant to hit me so I got angry and walked away. I can't stop thinking about it and he swears up and down that he did NOT mean to throw it at me. The following morning, we sat down to talk more about it, and agreed to go see some counseling to work through our anger issues. My problem is... I keep going back and forth. Should I believe it was an accident and go see counseling, or should I just give everything up completely. After six and a half years, it's a tough situation to be in.


----------



## muttgirl (Mar 23, 2012)

how many times have you thrown things at each other or hit or gotten physical with each other? you have to go to counseling to work through anxiety and anger but you cannot have physical responses to arguments. you really need to discuss that at therapy as well.


----------

